# Hệ thống Điện > Driver Step motor >  động cơ oriental - ứng dụng

## PhamThang

Công ty em vừa dọn dẹp em cũng thửa được một đống đồ linh tinh trong đó có con motor này, cái này là trước đây khách hàng claim trả lại vì sai mỗi chiều dài dây thì phải chứ không có vấn đề gì còn mới nguyên đầy đủ driver và phụ kiện, sếp bảo qua mấy tháng mà không có thằng nào mua thì mày cầm về mà dùng

Đường link nó đây: https://catalog.orientalmotor.com/it...ds/5ik40ugv-ec
Vấn đề là em không biết con này dùng được vào việc gì ạ, to nặng nhưng công suất thì bé tí  :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):

----------


## Fusionvie

Dùng để lắp vào cơ cấu quay ở mấy sạp vịt quay, vịt nướng bác ơi. :Big Grin: 

Mà nếu bác không biết dùng việc gì thì cầm về chi cho chật nhà ra, cứ để ở cty, ai biết dùng vào việc thì lấy.

----------

PhamThang

----------


## nnk

cnc thì không xài chứ máy láer thì có chơi loại giảm tốc này, chỉ là loại rẻ tiền hơn thôi, dùng cho hệ thống nâng hạ bàn cắt

----------

PhamThang

----------


## Tân Trần Văn

> Công ty em vừa dọn dẹp em cũng thửa được một đống đồ linh tinh trong đó có con motor này, cái này là trước đây khách hàng claim trả lại vì sai mỗi chiều dài dây thì phải chứ không có vấn đề gì còn mới nguyên đầy đủ driver và phụ kiện, sếp bảo qua mấy tháng mà không có thằng nào mua thì mày cầm về mà dùng
> 
> Đường link nó đây: https://catalog.orientalmotor.com/it...ds/5ik40ugv-ec
> Vấn đề là em không biết con này dùng được vào việc gì ạ, to nặng nhưng công suất thì bé tí


Cái này bán sao vây bạn ?

----------


## PhamThang

> Cái này bán sao vây bạn ?


dạ con này em có bán đâu ạ, để đấy lúc nào nghĩ ra cái gì hay ho thì dùng  :Big Grin:

----------


## tranhung123456

ah cái này lắp cho máy cắt mỏ gà công nghiệp

----------

